

Ask HN: What Can I Do About this Freelance Gig Gone Wrong? - worried

I have been doing web freelance work for an small company for about a year. I took the job because I ran out of money trying to built my own thing. At first (during a two week trial period) I was getting paid by the hour a somehow decent rate per hour. After those first two weeks they told me they were impressed with my work and wanted to negotiate a deal but that they were not able to afford me.<p>Basically the offered me to work for FREE and take an small amount of equity.<p>I never saw a lot of future in the company (it could take years to see a return) plus I was broke and needed cash so I said not, I told them I was looking forward to get paid by the hour or monthly.<p>After about a month of emailing back and fort we came to a terrible agreement. They would pay me $2000/month and give me 3% of the company (witch I couldn't care less because I knew I was going to be really difficult for me to ever see a return or for the company to be acquired) the deal was for an average of 3-4 hours/day 5 days a week.<p>So I began working for the company and never cared about asking or signing anything related to that 3% of equity.<p>The company founders have always been so demanding and I have always been spending more than 3-4 hours a day to get the work done and only getting paid $2000 a month.<p>I'm a senior level web developer. I have been CTO of an start up, earned $100,000+/year, etc.<p>Anyway, I kept the job knowing I wasn't getting anything fair in return because it helped me paying bills while working from home and also spending time on my own projects.<p>About 2 months ago I was almost flat broke an took a job offer from an start up (also a remote gig) I'm making good money with that company and I have already out performed every single web developer they ever contracted with.<p>I lost interest on the small company and I have been too busy with the new start up.<p>I'm about 2 or 3 weeks behind schedule based on their deadlines (but also remember that I have done a LOT of work for free for them).<p>They have been emailing me about status updates and I have not replied back in a week.<p>What can I do?
======
gexla
What can you do?

I'm surprised you don't know what to do about this situation already. You have
been a freelance developer for a certain period of time, and you should have
known how to be professional in this sort of situation.

First off, communication is number one. You entered this agreement in the
first place and they helped you out when you really needed the money, so you
at least owe the company a response to let them know what you want to do.

Even though you may be a great web developer, 2K per month is a great gig for
a lot of people. You could have helped them transition to another developer
whom probably could have done good enough in your place.

Just because they can't pay you what you think you are worth doesn't mean you
shouldn't

------
brk
_What can I do?_

What's wrong with "so long, and thanks for all the fish"?

Tell them it's not working out, it's not worth your time, and that you found
something better.

If you're 3 weeks behind and they're paying you $2000/month, it seems that
your worst-case liability is that you owe them $1500-$2000. I would probably
tell them they can keep their 3% and we'll call it even. Bye.

~~~
worried
Thank you!

That's exactly what I did.

